# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Прикольные и необычные названия групп :)

## Vanya

Может знаете какие-нибудь смешные названия групп? 

вот мои:
Волосатое стекло, ТБ54М (кто расшифрует?  ), Спритни Бирс, Кожанный олень, Убей ЭМО, Скинь Кеды, Беременный трамвайчик, Оргазм Нострадамуса, Тролль гнёт ель, ДДТ (расшифровываем  ) ...

----------


## Irina

*ДДТ* (1,1,1-Трихлор-2,2-ди(п-хлорфенил)этан по номенклатуре ИЮПАК, по рациональной номенклатуре — ДихлорДифенилТрихлорметил  метан) — инсектицид.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> *ДДТ* (1,1,1-Трихлор-2,2-ди(п-хлорфенил)этан по номенклатуре ИЮПАК, по рациональной номенклатуре — ДихлорДифенилТрихлорметил  метан) — инсектицид.


 Во времена моего детства это называли просто- ДУСТ

----------


## BiZ111

Анальные носороги, 1.5 кг отличного пюре =)

Если брать огульно, то Сморкалось, Бешеные огурцы, Фиолетовый Картонный Противогаз, Гидрофобные Грязефилы ))))

Ну это в основном бесталантливые непонятно что делающие люди в музыке.
Про эмо и русскую альтернативу тоже можно сказать, что придумать главное как можно позаковыристей название группы и песен и тогда ты крут

----------


## Irina

Сегодня в топ-10 белорусских групп увидела название  Петля пристрастия. Интересно что они поют?)))

----------


## Irina

Сегодня списочек такой на глаза попался)))

 1. Волосатое стекло
2. Учитель труда
3. По спине лопатой на!
4. Макаронные изделия.
5. Брачные игры пылесосов
6. Весёлая дефлорация
7. Чайник вина.
8. Что хотим то и играем
9. Беременный трамвайчик
10. Упаковка сыроежек
11. Критические дни ( поинт знает, то ли женская группа, то ли...)
12. Преждевременное семяизвержение
13. ВИА "Сифи Лис"
14. Дневник зимней ложки
15. Парни, входящие в Анархические Штаты за внутреннее развитие
16. Ё*ты!!!
17. The тёшша
18. Пойманные муравьеды
19. Фонтан имени Вахтанга Кикабидзе
20. Мясной морс
21. Винтокрылые штурмовики
22. Ноги Винни Пуха
23. Друзья Брата Жениха
24. Стук Бамбука в 11 часов
25. Су*ий лесок
26. Причина поноса
27. Оркестръ Гидравлического Пресса
28. Тупой Кетчуп
29. Яйца навыкат
30. Ё**и меня калиткой
31. Голый завтрак
32. Зазаложили солнце
33. Жорик делает минет
34. Трупы на запчасти
35. Вонь за ухом
36. Кантуженный рассол
37. Дно кефира
38. Писечка в ванночке
39. Лай прокладок
40. Весёлая мокрота
41. Стринги видно
42. Арабы долбят слона в хобот
43. Навозные обезьяны
44. Крео Тифф
45. Два дня до месячных
46. Взрыв кабачка в коляске с поносом
47. Фёдор Сволочь
48. Гав! Гав! Но..
49. Я слева сверху
50. Пырловка
51. Дёргать!
52. Ышо? Ышо!
53. Сам такой. Увидишь Йогурт
54. Fack-inгеммский дворец
55. Предсмертная блевотина лошадок
56. Долбяк
57. Кожный венеролог
58. Зверское Насилие Над }|{опою Василия
59. Вялый рот
60. Вечный зуд
61. Неприличные треугольники
62. Взбзднул ништяк
63. Стальные гномы
64. Детский церебральный паралич
65. 1.5 кг Отличного Пюре
66. Обломок унитаза
67. Пят.Ка
68. Трансмутация бетона
69. Страх#йдёт
70. Детдом для престарелых убийц
71. Общественное пищеварение
72. Фашиствующие Пуховские генеталии
73. Тупые молотки
74. Не ССЫ!!!"

----------


## Akasey

Эпитафия

----------


## Чувачка

что это за названия??? вы с ума сошли!!!

----------

